
Ask HN: How do you keep track of your learnings? - mezod
Let&#x27;s say you read a book, hopefully it contains a lot of interesting ideas and knowledge, of which you&#x27;ll consciously remember the main one or two. How do you manage to keep track&#x2F;revisit these learnings?
======
telebone_man
Selective highlighting! This strategy teaches you to _highlight_ ONLY the _key
words, phrases, vocabulary_ , and ideas that are central to understanding the
reading.

